# Sex Party - Karaoke Thác Loạn Của Các Đại Gia Bệnh Hoạn



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

“Các sếp chịu khó “khởi động” uống ly rượu cho nóng người, các em đang thay đồ lên ngay”.

 “Mua” một yếm trả nhiều triệu đồng
 Khi cuộc chơi “đã con mắt” sau những màn thoát y tại các vũ trường bị  khóa chặt thì trò tiêu khiển dành cho những kẻ lắm bạc lại dạt về những  con ngõ nhỏ, nơi mà lâu nay người ta vẫn thường nhắc đến như không gian  văn hóa gia đình – các quán Karaoke. Hết thời hoành tráng với hàng trăm  người vây quanh hò hét, vung tiền bừa bãi trên sàn. Tại đây, khi khách  có nhu cầu, “hàng” sẽ được điều đến với một “thực đơn” dài hàng gang  tay. Được nhắc đến như một sàn nhảy đa sắc mầu và đầy tính bảo mật, sàn  dã chiến trú ngụ trong các quán Karaoke đã trở thành một món đặc sản cho  những đại gia muốn tận hưởng thú chơi nặng mùi xác thịt.

Sau cuộc chiến tiên tửu L. ghé tai nói, “tối nay tôi sẽ cho ông một trận  sex show mãn nhãn”. Lướt nhẹ trong màn đêm, chiếc BMW X6 của L. đưa  chúng tôi đến quán N.T phố T.S (Hà Nội). Để tạo sự phấn khích trước cho  mọi người, trên chặng hành trình đến đây, L. đã vanh vách giới thiệu quy  luật của cuộc chơi. “Hàng” ở đây thuộc loại bậc nhất Hà Thành, không  ưng đổi luôn, đổi đến khi nào thấy sướng cái mắt thì “ok”. Ở đây sẽ có  màn “mua yếm” đầy “nghệ thuật”. Như sực nhớ , L. nhắc: “Không quay phim,  chụp ảnh, đó là nguyên tắc ở đây”.
http://2.bp.************/-N0YQdwIUTqA/UAGYJ0EjDdI/AAAAAAAADoc/qYfcZymID_g/Kieunu.Info-an-choi_1331683083.jpg
Với thương hiệu VIP, L. nhanh chóng lấy phòng ngay tầng 2. Một phòng hát  chừng 40m2, nội thất hiện đại, dàn âm thanh tuyệt hảo. Vài phút sau,  một nhân viên phục vụ khệ nệ ôm 3 chai Chivas 21 lên nhanh nhảu cho  biết: “Các sếp chịu khó “khởi động” trước vài bài nhạc nhẹ, uống ly rượu  cho nóng người, các em đang thay đồ lên ngay”.

 Chừng 10 phút sau, một đội thiếu nữ lả lướt khoác trên người mảnh yếm  đỏ lần lượt ra mắt để đại gia lựa chọn. Khi màn chào hỏi đã xong, trò  chơi bắt đầu được L. khởi xướng, tất yếu không quên, mỗi em được dúi một  tờ “ trâu xanh”.
 Chủ xị L, tay cầm hai tờ “xanh” chỉ tay vào một “bé” ra hiệu mở màn.  Không chút do dự, cô bé có tên lóng “Bỏng ngô” đứng phắt dậy, chụp vội  tờ tiền rồi lắc lư theo điệu nhạc. Qua các động tác đầy khiêu gợi, trong  tiếng nhạc chát chúa, từng nút thắt của chiếc yếm được kéo tung ra. Cứ  thế, lần lượt theo tiếng nhạc và rượu, tiết mục “mua yếm” được kết thúc  với màn múa tổng hợp của đội chân dài. Đám khách lúc đầu ngồi há hốc  mồm, nhưng rồi, theo sự phấn khích cũng gào rú trong men rượu, lắc lư  theo nhạc.
 Chơi “độc” thể hiện đẳng cấp
 2 giờ đêm, tất cả lờ đờ rời quán, nhưng với L. đó mới chỉ là khúc dạo  đầu cho cuộc chơi “xé đêm” quen thuộc. Là một thương gia mới phất nên  L. hiểu rằng, chỉ có những trò vui, của lạ mới dựng nên điểm nhấn về  mình với đối tác. Theo quan điểm của L., thoát y còn được gọi là  “Sex-Party” (có nghĩa: trò sex đẳng cấp – PV), đã vào là không biết  chán. Hiện trên địa bàn Hà Nội, điểm sơ qua cũng có hàng chục quán  karaoke có trò này như các quán trên đường: N.C.T, B.T.X, T.N.V,… Tại  các tụ điểm này, muốn chơi “Sex-Party”, khách phải thương lượng với các  em được gọi đến, vì thế, chất lượng và sự hào hứng sẽ không trọn vẹn.  Vậy nên, với thâm niên cộng cùng số tiền bỏ ra không nhỏ để mua vui, L.  cũng đã có địa chỉ “Sex-Party” thuộc vào hạng nhất nhì đất Hà Thành. Và  đêm nay, L. tự tin thể hiện điều đó.
 http://2.bp.************/-BMheJElFWuU/UAGYuZtryEI/AAAAAAAADok/Rz53VGPTHB8/Kieunu.Info-8.jpg
Đang bon bon chạy về hướng Nguyễn Văn Cừ (Gia Lâm), qua cầu Chương  Dương, bất ngờ, chiếc X6 rẽ theo hướng dọc đê sông Hồng. Sau vài khúc  ngoắt ngoéo, một căn biệt thự 3 tầng lờ mờ trong màn đêm. Sau 3 lớp cửa  cẩn mật, chiếc ô tô đã nằm gọn trong căn biệt thự đầy đủ tiện nghi. Theo  L. ở đây chỉ có duy nhất một phòng và chỉ phục vụ cho khách quen. Đổi  lại, mỗi giờ thuê phòng biểu diễn nghệ thuật ở đây cũng có giá đến vài  triệu đồng, và “cát sê” của các “vũ công” cũng không dưới chục triệu mỗi  em cho cuộc chơi đến Z.
 Tại căn phòng 30m2 đầy đủ tiện nghi và thiết bị âm thanh, ánh sáng  như một sàn nhảy hiện đại, lần lượt những người đẹp khoác trên mình  chiếc váy mỏng tang ra mắt khách. L. phất tay lên giọng gọi gã chạy bàn:  “Hôm nay đãi khách VIP, đưa hàng ra diễn ngay”. Đúng 5 phút sau, 2  người đẹp bước ra với dáng vẻ hoàn toàn đặc biệt. Cả hai bắt đầu nhập  cuộc bằng những tư thế uốn éo, lắc mông trong tiếng hò hét của khách,  tiếng nhạc đầy kích động và ánh đèn laze chiếu thẳng vào người.
http://2.bp.************/-KMElBHHC3cg/UAGZCFr2e2I/AAAAAAAADos/cWyB7xQrYvQ/Kieunu.Info-910.jpg
 Lần lượt từng mảnh vải cuối cùng của 2 người đẹp biến mất sau những  tiếng cổ súy nồng nhiệt. Mỗi một phần vải bị gỡ bỏ tương ứng với số tiền  toàn tờ 100 đến 200 ngàn đồng cắm ở chiếc cốc phía góc bàn. Ngồi bên  cạnh, L. nhắc nhỏ: “Cắm thêm vào, càng nhiều các em càng nhiệt”.
 Nhạc lại nổi lên, lần này tất cả những em đang ngồi cũng khách cũng  diễn. Càng thể hiện “khả năng kỳ lạ” của minh, các em càng được “bo” hậu  hĩnh. Không ngần ngại, một cô gái ngồi cạnh L. châm vội điếu thuốc, cắm  vào vùng kín rồi quay về phía khán giả đang kinh ngạc nhìn khói thuốc  uốn lượn theo những cú lắc mông điệu nghệ. Liên tiếp, hết trò “gắp tiền”  rồi chuyển màn “ăn hoa quả”, sô diễn đầy chất thô tục đã choáng hết hơn  hai giờ đồng hồ. Sau cuộc chơi, L. phán xanh rờn: “Phần còn lại của các  em đêm nay do các ông quyết định”, khoác vai một em lên tầng, gã ngoái  lại hứa hẹn, lần sau sẽ có màn “rồng phun lửa” và “gọt hoa quả” còn đặc  biệt hơn.


----------

